# Hymer S.670 question



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Having browsed Hymer ads I had settled on a 660 as my preferred choice for many reasons, but on looking at German "for sale" web sites I've discovered S.670's that have a different bed/shower arrangement at the rear.

I've never seen one for sale in the UK, just wondered if the forum has a view?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Yep I've seen a couple of S670 Hymers I seem to remember, in fact I think I saw one at DMIUK some time ago. They have the corner rear (french??) bed with the bathroom area on the opposite nearside corner. Didn't think much of the privacy bit, but each to there own eh??? I don't remember much else about the layout as it was instantly discounted due to the bed. Have you sold your Westy yet?
Good luck with your search mate.....
Keith


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Funny you should mention the Westy, I was only thinking about it yesterday. My thoughts had always been predicated on a P/X at DMIUK for "that" S.660 but actually looking at www.mobile.de it does look as if I might almost get a swap for the Westy if I sold her privately and purchased from a dealer in Germany, but it's a big step, or at least it feels a big step.

A carrier who delivers here ran into it some months ago and I need to get that repaired. DMIUK had a much lower cost for that repair as part of our deal so I haven't bothered to fix it, I suppose I should start there!

Thanks for the contribution. The privacy angle doesn't really affect me since I don't plan to cruise with anyone but hopefully a significant other who will be seeing all there is to see on a daily basis, poor thing, but on the other hand it might make the resale less popular. Something to think about.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
The first step is always the hardest I find. I think you need to decide what you want, or at least narrow the choice down (the "shopping" will probably provide a welcome distraction anyway), then decide how you will achieve it. If I were you I would get the Westy repaired anyway, it will make it look nicer and add value should you sell it. Once it is sold you could spend a couple of "weekends" away searching out your new MH. I think that the choice in Germany, especially for a Hymer or similar, is far greater than here in the UK. I seem to remember that I saw some dealers in Ireland that had some good deals too. Once found, and there are some dealers abroad that will assist with everything you need to import it here, all you have to do is pay for it and have a wonderful trip home (remember the insurance issues). I understand that registering in the UK is pretty straightforward and inexpensive.
See easy isn't it????
Good luck John, go for it mate.
Keith


----------

